
The role of software in spacecraft accidents – the morning paper - federicoponzi
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/11/30/the-role-of-software-in-spacecraft-accidents/
======
ColinWright
For me, one of the key quotations and take-aways is this:

> _In almost all software-related aerospace accidents, it turns out that the
> software is behaving as designed, but the designed behaviour was not safe
> from a system viewpoint._

There is more that is of value. For people - like me - who have designed
safety-critical systems, and for people who want to do stuff that potentially
has deeper consequences when it goes wrong, this is an interesting article.

But it's not a tutorial. You need to study it to find the lessons, you need to
read with attention and extract the value. As with learning to program,
learning to dance, learning math, learning to juggle, _it 's not a spectator
sport._

If you want to get into anything that has a safety aspect, this article isn't
a bad place to start.

------
ColinWright
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15814712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15814712)

